# Repower 16 Whip



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

That's a tricky one. I think the Tohatsu MFS30 and the Etec 30 are about the same weight as your Honda but only the Tohatsu has a power t&t option for the 15 inch motor. The 30 zuke has a 20 inch shaft and a 15 inch 30/40 Yamaha is the same weight as a 15 inch 60hp Tohatsu. 

Another option is the TLDI 40 at 207 pounds and comes in 15 inch with power t&t standard.


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> That's a tricky one. I think the Tohatsu MFS30 and the Etec 30 are about the same weight as your Honda but only the Tohatsu has a power t&t option for the 15 inch motor. The 30 zuke has a 20 inch shaft and a 15 inch 30/40 Yamaha is the same weight as a 15 inch 60hp Tohatsu.
> 
> Another option is the TLDI 40 at 207 pounds and comes in 15 inch with power t&t standard.


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

My research seems to say Honda or Tohatsu I am not sold on either one. May just have to rebuild the Honda. Shame Yamaha doesn’t offer me anything that works.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jmrodandgun said:


> That's a tricky one. I think the Tohatsu MFS30 and the Etec 30 are about the same weight as your Honda but only the Tohatsu has a power t&t option for the 15 inch motor. The 30 zuke has a 20 inch shaft and a 15 inch 30/40 Yamaha is the same weight as a 15 inch 60hp Tohatsu.
> 
> Another option is the TLDI 40 at 207 pounds and comes in 15 inch with power t&t standard.


Power to weight I’d go with Tohatsu 60.


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

I’m going with the Tohatsu 50 4stroke.Trying a 13p first then going from there.She’s almost ready to hang..
Jackplate is sitting on the garage floor for sale.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

I’m in the same debate,

25hp Yamaha is the lightest 15” shaft, about 130lbs with electric start.

If you can stand going slow, like 22mph with two people, the Tohatsu or Suzuki 20hp come in around 93 and 95lbs respectively. That’s rope start not T&T. For a few more pounds T&T is available however.

If you want to stay with 30 hp the Tohatsu is it, around 157 lbs for electric with T&T.

A dark horse would be hunting down a legacy two stroke 30hp Yamaha, best power to weight out there at 130lbs or so, but brings it’s own can of worms.

The 50 hp Tohatsu is over 200 lbs, sweet motor, but that’s a lot of extra weight.

I vacillate between these options every time I consider the matter. Each motor has it’s merits and I wonder if I would really notice the thirty pound difference between the Yamaha and the Tohatsu...

Then I wonder if I would really notice the 40 pound difference between the 30hp Tohatsu and the 50 hp Tohatsu. 

I’m pretty sure I would notice the 80lb difference between a 25 Yamaha and a 50 Tohatsu, this gets me back to where I started.

And if you want to try living without T&T and find you hate it, the CMC unit cost about $600, weighs about 24lbs and provides 5.5” of setback (if you care about that). That makes the 25 Yamaha weigh about what the 30 Tohatsu weighs.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Soup up a 2 stroke Yamaha 30 and you’ll have a light 50-60hp.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Soup up a 2 stroke Yamaha 30 and you’ll have a light 50-60hp.


How hard is it to do this and have you heard if the motors stay reliable?

A 130lb 50hp would be magical, but I can’t imagine a silver lining without a dark cloud. So what’s the dark cloud?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Fritz said:


> How hard is it to do this and have you heard if the motors stay reliable?
> 
> A 130lb 50hp would be magical, but I can’t imagine a silver lining without a dark cloud. So what’s the dark cloud?


There’s a guy on here with a NewWater Willet and has this done. I’m not sure there would be shops that do this modification if it wasn’t reliable. HydroTec in Missouri is one of the notable shops.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Fritz said:


> If you want to stay with 30 hp the Tohatsu is it, around 157 lbs for electric with T&T.


I'd check that as I believe that is without power T&T. Go to their website and download the manual. Their model numbers are a bit confusing, but I believe the 30 with power T&T and a tiller arm is 179 pounds. (remember the tiller model will weigh more since they don't count the weight of the remote setup on the non tiller motors) So that would put it about even with the Honda 30. If I stick with 30, it will come down to those two motors.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

HBFanatic said:


> My research seems to say Honda or Tohatsu I am not sold on either one. May just have to rebuild the Honda. Shame Yamaha doesn’t offer me anything that works.



What happened to the Honda? 

And yes Yamaha needs to do a revamp on the 30, 40 , 50 like they did the 25.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

That's why I'll be keeping my 114 lbs electric start ptnt 15 inch shaft 2 stroke Mercury 25.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> That's why I'll be keeping my 114 lbs electric start ptnt 15 inch shaft 2 stroke Mercury 25.


 I have a non-electric start and it's just about perfect.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks Sublime, I will pay a bit more attention to the details on the Tohatsu, that was edging to the front of the pack, but not at 179lbs.

If the 30 weighs that close to the 50, I would go bigger, barely a pound per horsepower for the last 20 and that’s 2/3rds more power, especially for you guys building the longer skiffs.

And now I’m fairly set on the Yamadog 25.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Is this for a whipray? What year?



Fritz said:


> Thanks Sublime, I will pay a bit more attention to the details on the Tohatsu, that was edging to the front of the pack, but not at 179lbs.
> 
> If the 30 weighs that close to the 50, I would go bigger, barely a pound per horsepower for the last 20 and that’s 2/3rds more power, especially for you guys building the longer skiffs.
> 
> And now I’m fairly set on the Yamadog 25.


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Fritz said:


> I’m in the same debate,
> 
> 25hp Yamaha is the lightest 15” shaft, about 130lbs with electric start.
> 
> ...


Fritz, you have done the math. From my old days with the Whipray what I found was the 25 merc 2 stroke put us on the map because mercs are rated at the prop and that little engine had power. Way more power than a 30 yahama at the time that I asked to put on hull #1 of the production built Whipray.
Over my time at HB and talking to owners all the time what I have seen is you will get with 2 big guys mid 29s speed with motors using 25 hp. The merc 25s we got 31-32 mph in Whipray with me running it at 158 lbs.
Then when a 40 hp was aboard the speed could go up to 34 mph. Sooo with 2 big guys, or regular people not short guys like me you could see 29-30 mph.
Now a bunch of guys have put on 70 hp on the stern and would see 37 mph.
I have seen Whiprays with the 50 Tohatsu on the stern sitting pretty close to the same depth as the New HB Eldora. They have reported 37-38 mph with fuel and 2 people aboard. These are Whips with full deck.
I put a 50 Tohatsu on the one Lithium skiff that I built. Total hull and engine weight fully rigged this skiff weighed just under 1,000 lbs. top speed with me in it fully rigged with fuel, ice chest full, anchors etc I saw 34 mph.
Over my time lots of owners have said “ Chris I need to get to my spots 15 minutes faster so I need more HP.”
I always say “ leave 15 minutes earlier and save the weight.”
In today’s market and reality’s I would go with what you have, but to buy new I would go with the 50 Tohatsu.
Unless you weigh 250 lbs. and fish alone.


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Mistake, above supposed to say mid 20s with 2 guys with 25 hp. Depending on prop


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Fritz said:


> I’m in the same debate,
> 
> 25hp Yamaha is the lightest 15” shaft, about 130lbs with electric start.
> 
> ...



Great current analysis of the super light weight skiff power dilemma.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Chris Morejohn said:


> Fritz, you have done the math. From my old days with the Whipray what I found was the 25 merc 2 stroke put us on the map because mercs are rated at the prop and that little engine had power. Way more power than a 30 yahama at the time that I asked to put on hull #1 of the production built Whipray.
> Over my time at HB and talking to owners all the time what I have seen is you will get with 2 big guys mid 29s speed with motors using 25 hp. The merc 25s we got 31-32 mph in Whipray with me running it at 158 lbs.
> Then when a 40 hp was aboard the speed could go up to 34 mph. Sooo with 2 big guys, or regular people not short guys like me you could see 29-30 mph.
> Now a bunch of guys have put on 70 hp on the stern and would see 37 mph.
> ...


Nailed it Chris. If you are a serious skiff pusher in Texas, the skiff will be much more useful if it 
floats level with a normal load. Balanced. I will add if you fish solo or two in windy Texas, the lighter the skiff, the more difficult it is to control with a push pole in wind. Speed is overrated. In the example below, I pushed the skiff several hundred yards into the wind to set up this fish hunt, then I am holding the skiff in position against the wind while he battles the red. Later that day the angler (new to poling) fell off the platform poling in soft mud into the wind.
https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0i5i62zrTCxsE


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Screenshot from Amber Marine lines up with what I am seeing on Tohatsu's website. 179 pounds, so yes if money is no object you might as well go for the 50.


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

Boaters world in Lake Placid has better pricing.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

There is a 1990s 40hp 2stroke Tohatsu that sounds like it is a short shaft motor in the classifieds... just sayin


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

https://orlando.craigslist.org/bpo/d/clermont-2002-mercury-25-tiller-short/6950021347.html

I recall a few forum members purchasing from this guy with good experiences. This one is a pull start, but I would call him and ask if he has any electric start ones, he posts a new one once this sells pretty regularly.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You couldn’t pay me to run a Merc again. Every one I’ve owned and friend’s are all junk.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You couldn’t pay me to run a Merc again. Every one I’ve owned and friend’s are all junk.


Yike...


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You couldn’t pay me to run a Merc again. Every one I’ve owned and friend’s are all junk.





flyclimber said:


> Yike...


Not sure how old Smack is , but often this is generational thing. My generation and my dads generation witnessed some years where Mercury was HORRIBLE and we’ve never forgotten (or forgave) it lol. Rational? I don’t know.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sublime said:


> Not sure how old Smack is , but often this is generational thing. My generation and my dads generation witnessed some years where Mercury was HORRIBLE and we’ve never forgotten (or forgave) it lol. Rational? I don’t know.


I’m an irrational 37 3/4 year old that loves 2 stroke Yamaha and 2 stroke Johnnyrudes. Some of the new motors are pretty impressive but each has it’s issues it seems.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Love my Mercs 30 miles one way into the glades and never think twice. That's why they sell different brands because I'm the opposite of Smackdaddy and hate Yamaha's and will never have another. 52 years old for reference I remember the Mariner motors from Mercury.


----------



## monzi (Apr 8, 2009)

Love my 30 Tohatsu after replacing my 40 Merc. 
‘99 Whipray full deck. 
I like skinny. Don’t have long runs (don’t mind leaving early as CM suggested). She still pops up fast (can tell the light weight helps). Big loads make a difference but majority of my fishing is light.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’m an irrational 37 3/4 year old that loves 2 stroke Yamaha and 2 stroke Johnnyrudes. Some of the new motors are pretty impressive but each has it’s issues it seems.


Whoa
Your 37?


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

I bought one of those little Merc 25’s back in 2001 new, paid $2,100 for it, so it hurts my head to pay almost that much today for a twenty year old model.

And mine stranded me twice in four years, that’s hard to forgive.

Meanwhile I was seriously thinking about trying to hunt down an old two stroke 30 Yamaha. Half a dozen YouTube videos later, each reminding me of how two strokes sound and smoke has mostly got me back into the four stroke camp.


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks. The Honda runs great. Fuel delivery iss


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

I am 75 yrs young and if it ain’t 
yamama, I don’t want it. The only only time one left me stranded is when I left the key in and ran battery down. My wife called me names They don’t make what I want for this 16 Whip


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

HBFanatic said:


> I am 75 yrs young and if it ain’t
> yamama, I don’t want it. The only only time one left me stranded is when I left the key in and ran battery down. My wife called me names They don’t make what I want for this 16 Whip


They’ll rope start and get you home


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Fritz said:


> I bought one of those little Merc 25’s back in 2001 new, paid $2,100 for it, so it hurts my head to pay almost that much today for a twenty year old model.
> 
> And mine stranded me twice in four years, that’s hard to forgive.
> 
> Meanwhile I was seriously thinking about trying to hunt down an old two stroke 30 Yamaha. Half a dozen YouTube videos later, each reminding me of how two strokes sound and smoke has mostly got me back into the four stroke camp.


The sound and smell of a 2 stroke brings back a lot of great memories. It might not be for everyone but I love it...


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Love my Mercs 30 miles one way into the glades and never think twice. That's why they sell different brands because I'm the opposite of Smackdaddy and hate Yamaha's and will never have another. 52 years old for reference I remember the Mariner motors from Mercury.


I had a 60 mercury on my HB Pro for 12 years and never had a problem with it. I understand the eng was actually built my Yamaha though. The 25 mercury I had on my first Whipray, hull 13, never gave me a minutes problem. Just for reference I’m 72 and love the new engines. I am running a Honda 50 tiller on my Whip and a Tohatsu 20 on my Nano.


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

L


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

1999 Whipray, Honda 50


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

This week we did just shy of 90 miles over two days with a Tohatsu 50 and burned about 11 gallons of fuel. Stayed between 27 and 30 mph when running. Math is hard but I bet that's around a 2 hour travel time difference vs a 30hp unless you run it hard all day. I guess it comes down to what you do and if that extra 75 pounds is worth it. Personally I think the weight difference felt on the pole is negligible.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jonterr said:


> Whoa
> Your 37?


You know you’ve scanned my profile and knew that...


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Zaraspook said:


> View attachment 91446
> 
> 
> 1999 Whipray, Honda 50


I think I need to see this in person!


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

Zaraspook said:


> View attachment 91446
> 
> 
> 1999 Whipray, Honda 50


That is a GREAT photo! I have a huge soft spot for these tiller whips.... one day.


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Some Hells Bay history that I experienced. 
The first Hells Bay skiff that I built we used Flips Merc 25 2stroke off his jon boat. When I finished hull #2 which was the first skiff with the full deck and side console I insisted on using a Yamaha 30 2 stroke as to me that was the best reliable engine brand at the time. It was no where near as fast as Flips 25 Merc.
Flip at that time worked for Bass Pro which sold Mercury’s. The Mercury company was great to and for us. Mercs engines are rated at the prop so more hp than all the other engines so the 25s were great. The 40s ok and the 60 Bigfoot’s were fantastic. But I hated when taking a potential client out on a new boat to start that new Merc. To me a Yamaha if it does not start on first pull there’s either no gas or the kill cord is off.
What the Mercury company did for us was not enforce the rule that we had to sell our boats using their engines through dealers. We got away with just selling direct because we had Flip, and really new cool skiff designs.
When building skiffs as a manufacturing company at that time you could get with a name brand engine. Yamaha said we needed to buy $100,000.00 of engines at a time or we could not buy at dealer cost. They were telling us to get lost.
So Mercury just looked the other way about buying in bulk till we got going with sales. 
The speeds we got with Mercs were great. Many customers wanted Yahmahas so I went to the local dealer in Edge Water. They said they would sell us what ever we wanted at their price.
The deal was with engine manufacturers was if you were a builder you got a good wholesale price. When you sold and engine you also got a small kickback at the end of the year. If you used their logo in your advertising you got kickbacks. So the Yamaha dealers would sell to us and reap their extra engine sales at the end of the year. Now these Yamaha’s cost us more that wholesale but we just passed our cost to the owners who were happy to have the Yamaha’s. As a builder you could not repair your sold outboards, dealers had to do that work.


Mercury did us well at their lake X testing site using our borrowed skiffs and testing all kinds of props with them. At the time the 25 and the 60 Bigfoot were their best most reliable engines.
One time Tom Gordon and I took a simple light Waterman skiff to a hard sandbar in Edge water to test with 8-10 different props loaned to us by mercury to see how shallow we could get up on plane in.
We did not break the stern off but after lots of learning we found that with my tunnel design a jackplate and with powertrim we could just get up in 17” or the equivalent of the cavitation plate just underwater. On the hard sand it was not pretty or fun spinning about but we could get up. In Mud it would be a bit less but would destroy the bottom. Once up we could run in about 4”.
This all brings me back to today’s engines. Being as I sail the third world mostly Yamaha’s are the world standard using 2 strokes. 
From the pictures above you can see that big engines still work fine if you have a skiff built to original specs.
All my HB Whiprays weighed from 375 -415 lbs rigged without engine depending on layout. Waterman less than 375lbs.
Today’s HB,Gordon Whiprays and Waterman hulls weigh more. 
The CONCHFISH hull will all weigh less than my original Whiprays because they are built to my specs and you can save weight because of this. Those that are leaving out floors and have simple interiors will weigh under 375 lbs. 
individual builders will have to consider their fishing needs as being super light means you will get blown around if fishing in windy areas. But you can over come this with friends aboard or lots of beer in the cooler.
It seems to me today that engines are very reliable. I really liked the 50 Tohatsu that I put on the lithium skiff I built. The owner of this skiff is a good friend and I get feedback from it. It gets used all the time with multiple others using it. So far so good.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Zaraspook said:


> I had a 60 mercury on my HB Pro for 12 years and never had a problem with it. I understand the eng was actually built my Yamaha though. The 25 mercury I had on my first Whipray, hull 13, never gave me a minutes problem. Just for reference I’m 72 and love the new engines. I am running a Honda 50 tiller on my Whip and a Tohatsu 20 on my Nano.


How many hours do you think you had on the Merc 60?


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

sjrobin said:


> Not a level float with the heavy four cycle and even more tilt with the poling platform mounted to the transom with the skiff pusher on the platform. I understand that most skiff users do not need or care about a skiff that floats level, but it is important for poling control and draft reduction. That is why I have stayed with the sponsons and forward platform that as far as I know, was first used by Gary Taylor on a 2001/2 17.8 Whipray. I can use the heavier, reliable four stroke Yamaha. I am currently using my third skiff with the G Taylor poling platform.


The poling platform is not mounted to the transom on this skiff. With fuel tank full it floats perfectly level. When I add the trolling motor I don’t need a full tank to float level. Because I fish alone most of the time, and am standing on the bow or maybe on a cooler in the center it stays pretty level. The HB Pro 17.8 is a completely different animal. I had one for over 10 years with a Merc 60 Bigfoot. Also, when you take into account the weight of a fisherman on the bow and one on the transom you could easily be dealing with 50-75 lbs difference at the extremes of the skiff. I have had 225lb fishermen up front and I weigh 160lb. You are correct..., in a perfect world your skiff should float level. We hardly ever fish in a perfect world. I have found with a large, stable skiff like the Whipray 50lbs here or there is hardly noticeable. This goes double for an even larger skiff like the HB Pro. The Whip in the image has a transom mounted old style poling platform and the guy poling probably outweighs the fisherman by 40-50lbs with a newer Honda 30 plus jack plate on the stern.


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

Zaraspook said:


> View attachment 91778
> 
> 
> The poling platform is not mounted to the transom on this skiff. With fuel tank full it floats perfectly level. When I add the trolling motor I don’t need a full tank to float level. Because I fish alone most of the time, and am standing on the bow or maybe on a cooler in the center it stays pretty level. The HB Pro 17.8 is a completely different animal. I had one for over 10 years with a Merc 60 Bigfoot. Also, when you take into account the weight of a fisherman on the bow and one on the transom you could easily be dealing with 50-75 lbs difference at the extremes of the skiff. I have had 225lb fishermen up front and I weigh 160lb. You are correct..., in a perfect world your skiff should float level. We hardly ever fish in a perfect world. I have found with a large, stable skiff like the Whipray 50lbs here or there is hardly noticeable. This goes double for an even larger skiff like the HB Pro. The Whip in the image has a transom mounted old style poling platform and the guy poling probably outweighs the fisherman by 40-50lbs with a newer Honda 30 plus jack plate on the stern.


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

The Whipray in photo is mine with 30 Honda. I bought it from Mr Gilboney


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

HBFanatic said:


> The Whipray in photo is mine with 30 Honda. I bought it from Mr Gilboney


 Let me know if you ever get sick of it!


----------



## Tarpon tickler (Jul 15, 2019)

I’m surprised at all the merc hating going on, I’ve had great luck with the two strokes in most sizes from 2000 yr on up. I usually look specifically for them, just bought another last week actually. I can’t speak for the older Mercs hopefully that’s the ones you guys had all the issues with?
The only thing that’s ever left me stranded with them was the stators crapping out. Other than that they’ve been good to me.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Not a whipray but my old Evergladez very similar with 114 lb Mercury floated almost perfectly level


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’m an irrational 37 3/4 year old that loves 2 stroke Yamaha and 2 stroke Johnnyrudes. Some of the new motors are pretty impressive but each has it’s issues it seems.


Wise beyond ur years!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Not a whipray but my old Evergladez very similar with 114 lb Mercury floated almost perfectly level
> View attachment 91802


Like my glade x with 106# yamaha 25 2 stroke


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

jonterr said:


> Whoa
> Your 37?


I was thinking 27.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Not a whipray but my old Evergladez very similar with 114 lb Mercury floated almost perfectly level
> View attachment 91802


So why did you sell the perfect skiff?


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

HBFanatic said:


> The Whipray in photo is mine with 30 Honda. I bought it from Mr Gilboney


I’ve done a lot of fishing in that Whip. Bonefish in Biscayne Bay and the Keys, reds and snook in the Everglades, reds in NE Florida and Crystal River, snook and jacks in the Manatee Pocket, reds and trout in the Indian River. Lots of great memories fishing with my good friend and world class fisherman, Phil Gibboney.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> So why did you sell the perfect skiff?


Perfectly level not perfect no such thing exists.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> So why did you sell the perfect skiff?


Maybe put on your reading glasses next time.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Perfectly level not perfect no such thing exists.


Sorry, so what did you not like about the not so perfect, but perfectly level skiff?
Sometimes I just mess up.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> Sorry, so what did you not like about the not so perfect, but perfectly level skiff?
> Sometimes I just mess up.


Good concept poor quality control and I will leave it at that on here. I will go more in depth in a pm if anyone is intrested.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Good concept poor quality control and I will leave it at that on here. I will go more in depth in a pm if anyone is intrested.


Thanks Backcountry, talking the good and not so good about skiffs without getting your feelings hurt, is part of what I like about this site. It takes all kinds of skiff owners to fill up the freeway.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> I was thinking 27.


Why because I have a sense of humor?


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Why because I have a sense of humor?


Humor? Kinda like wicked tuna n hot tunas captain ball busta....


----------

